# a show of respect



## terri (Mar 3, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## McManniss (Mar 3, 2008)

A moving tribute to a great company...the end of an era.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is kinda sad I think to watch that! I had a camera like Polaroid camera when I was 10 and loved it ! Gotta say I love my digital though and won't go back!


----------

